# E di loro: i figli parliamo poco!



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

javascript:zoom_jpg('GONJPG/200912/ALTE/16_51_gdv_f1_1041.jpg','1229381','20091216','CRONACA','512','430'); 
Posto volentieri e sottopongo a vostra riflessione un articolo di un psichiatra dal nome Signorato.


Cosa serve ad un bambino per crescere emotivatamente sicuro e con un’identità sessuale solida, forte, armoniosa? Una base affettiva sicura e modelli adulti su cui formare la propria identità. La base sicura è fornita innanzitutto dal rapporto costante e profondo con la madre (no quindi al tourbillon di baby-sitter che ripropongono ogni volta al bambino il dramma dell’attaccamento e della separazione).
Lo sviluppo psicosessuale armonioso richiede poi che il bambino possa identificarsi con un adulto dello stesso sesso e vivere una relazione complementare con un adulto del sesso opposto. Nella nostra società, strutturata con famiglie mononucleari, i modelli adulti di riferimento sono di fatto costituiti dalla coppia genitoriale, anche per la scarsa possibilità di trovare figure parentali sostitutive stabili in un clan familiare allargato come succedeva in passato. Grazie all’identificazione con il genitore del proprio sesso e alla complementazione con il genitore di sesso opposto, il bambino ha modo di strutturare un’identità che sia solida in sé e capace di stabilire relazioni soddisfacenti con i membri dell’altro sesso.
Cosa può succedere per i figli di separati, soprattutto della prima infanzia? Un’overdose di “gestalt" materna, ossia un’eccessiva impregnazione di forme e modelli - comportamentali, linguistici, affettivi, relazionali esistenziali - femminili ed una carenza di modelli maschili. Squilibrio questo dannoso, in particolare per i maschi in cui la presenza di una figura paterna emotivamente significativa è essenziale per maturare una solida identità. Il rischio? Maschi deboli, fragili, ipersensibili, vulnerabili, poco affermativi, fino ai giovani affetti da severi disturbi di identità, guarda caso in nettissimo aumento in tutto il mondo occidentale: un fenomeno che si sviluppa in parallelo all’incremento delle famiglie a genitore unico.
“Too much mother, too little father", troppa madre e troppo poco padre: è questa l’asimmetria genitoriale che fa la differenza e penalizza selettivamente lo sviluppo psicosessuale dei maschietti.
Certo, i padri sono spesso emotivamente assenti anche nelle coppie conviventi. Questa latitanza è tuttavia più probabile e facilitata - per ovvie ragioni logistiche, di tempo e di organizzazione - nelle coppie separate. Convergenti inchieste italiane confermano che la stragrande maggioranza dei padri separati viene giudicata emotivamente assente.
Una seconda conseguenza della “pochezza paterna" è la carenza di una figura genitoriale che svolga un ruolo normativo, che educhi al rispetto delle regole della convivenza civile, sociale e familiare. In assenza di padre anche questo ruolo normativo viene di necessità assunto dalla madre spesso “lavorativa" oberata a questo punto dalle molte responsabilità del genitore unico e con il rischio di oscillare tra il modello di madre ipermorbida e lassista e quello di una madre rigida, ipernormativa, che rischia di abdicare alla propria componente accuditiva e affettuosa.
Si consideri che anche la scuola primaria presenta una netta prevalenza di insegnanti donne con persistenza di quella dominanza di codici femminili già sottolineata. È sempre più probabile che il ragazzino il cui padre sia latitante - in famiglia e, ancora più facilmente, dopo una separazione - arrivi alle superiori prima di poter incontrare figure maschili significative adulte con cui stabilire quei rapporti di amicizia, fiducia, stima e imitazione che rappresentano le radici sociali sulle quali fondare la propria identità.
E le femmine? Ci sono conseguenze psicosessuali anche per loro, ma di minore entità. L’identità resta solida perché l’identificazione prolungata con figure femminili può semmai rafforzarla. I disturbi compaiono più tardi nel rapporto con gli uomini, nella capacità di entrare in una relazione di fiducia ed intimità profonda. Il padre “che ti ha abbandonato" resta il paradigma di una ferita sulla fiducia che può essere rinnovata da un altro uomo.
Morale? Separazione sì, purché i genitori, ed i padri soprattutto, si rendano conto che questo significa un aumento della responsabilità educativa non tanto e non solo economica ma emotiva, affettiva, dialettica


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Morale? Separazione sì, purché i genitori, *ed i padri soprattutto*, si rendano conto che questo significa un aumento della responsabilità educativa non tanto e non solo economica ma emotiva, affettiva, dialettica


Bella riflessione.


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2009)

*humm...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> javascript:zoom_jpg('GONJPG/200912/ALTE/16_51_gdv_f1_1041.jpg','1229381','20091216','CRONACA','512','430');
> Posto volentieri e sottopongo a vostra riflessione un articolo di un psichiatra dal nome Signorato.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo di cose ne ha capite parecchie...
Bruja


----------



## lele51 (21 Dicembre 2009)

*...loro*

…in questa guerra loro sono il “danno collaterale”, li usiamo solo come strumento di vendetta o per lo più per negoziare le briciole di tempo che le sono concesse dai magistrati e dimentichiamo che quando tutto sarà passato e le nostre pulsioni non saranno altro che un ricordo, loro saranno lì per ricordarci che stupidi e superficiali siamo stati e ci domanderanno se tutto quel sfacelo ne valeva la pena...


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> …in questa guerra loro sono il “danno collaterale”, li usiamo solo come strumento di vendetta o per lo più per negoziare le briciole di tempo che le sono concesse dai magistrati e dimentichiamo che quando tutto sarà passato e le nostre pulsioni non saranno altro che un ricordo, loro saranno lì per ricordarci che stupidi e superficiali siamo stati e ci domanderanno se tutto quel sfacelo ne valeva la pena...


Nel mio caso specifico, come ho già raccontato più volte, il mio tentativo di evitare di andarmene da casa è anche dovuta al fatto che so con relativa certezza che mio figlio interpreterebbe il gesto come un esempio di fuga, prendendo, come ha già preso in passato, pure questo gesto "estremo" come un metodo per affrontare i problemi.
Al culmine di alcuni piccoli litigi (nella norma famigliare) mi sono trovato a volte ad uscire dalla stanza abbandonando la discussione. Beh, mi sono accorto in seguito che nostro figlio, quando si trova alle strette magari su questioni di scuola, tende ad andarsene nella sua cameretta, abbandonando il confronto in atto proprio come ho fatto io. Non gli posso concedere questo comportamento, né tantomeno posso dargli ulteriore e più forte esempio con il mio allontanamento da casa (difficile per molti altri versi, comunque). Mi sono controllato di più, quindi, soprattutto in sua presenza.
Sento fortemente la responsabilità dell'esempio che do a mio figlio, sento che la mia presenza per lui è molto importante, e quindi, pur coi dovuti modi, tento di farlo partecipe di una situazione oggettivamente non di ostilità ma quantomeno di difficoltà con la madre. Importante quindi penso sia da parte mia ricordargli il rispetto per la madre (pur rappresentando il mio "avversario"), ed ammettere tanto le difficoltà (senza entrare nello specifico, s'intende) quanto il desiderio di superarle con impegno ed onestà, ma soprattutto disponibilità al confronto.
Sembra assorbire bene questa cosa, e negli ultimi tempi mi ha dato l'impressione di essere più "solido" allorchè io e sua madre lo affrontiamo sulle questioni più varie.
Pure mia moglie è molto attenta, anche se chiaramente a modo suo.

Se le necessità particolari di una coppia impongono l'assenza di un genitore (ho l'esempio di una compagna di mio figlio affidata al padre perchè la madre è una zoccola fuori di testa) si tratta di far buon viso a cattivo gioco, altrimenti credo che l'impegno di entrambi i genitori sia in qualsiasi condizione di offrire la propria presenza in termini tanto affettivi quanto, e forse soprattutto, esemplari. Anche da separati: non esiste giustificazione alcuna che possa affrancare dai doveri di un genitore.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2009)

*....*

Resta che se tutti ci imprimessimo in testa o magari mettessimo sullo specchio del bagno (in modo da leggerla tutte le mattine) questa frase:

"Morale? Separazione sì, purché i genitori, ed i padri soprattutto, si rendano conto che questo significa un aumento della responsabilità educativa non tanto e non solo economica ma emotiva, affettiva, dialettica"

molti problemi sarebbero risolti in partenza, ma ci sono le solite rivendicazioni, grettezze, utilitarismi e manipolazioni applicate sui figli, spesso perfino inconsapevolmente, che impediscono troppo spesso di essere come si dovrebbe.
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico, come ho già raccontato più volte, il mio tentativo di evitare di andarmene da casa è anche dovuta al fatto che so con relativa certezza che mio figlio interpreterebbe il gesto come un esempio di fuga, prendendo, come ha già preso in passato, pure questo gesto "estremo" come un metodo per affrontare i problemi.
> Al culmine di alcuni piccoli litigi (nella norma famigliare) mi sono trovato a volte ad uscire dalla stanza abbandonando la discussione. Beh, mi sono accorto in seguito che nostro figlio, quando si trova alle strette magari su questioni di scuola, tende ad andarsene nella sua cameretta, abbandonando il confronto in atto proprio come ho fatto io. Non gli posso concedere questo comportamento, né tantomeno posso dargli ulteriore e più forte esempio con il mio allontanamento da casa (difficile per molti altri versi, comunque). Mi sono controllato di più, quindi, soprattutto in sua presenza.
> Sento fortemente la responsabilità dell'esempio che do a mio figlio, sento che la mia presenza per lui è molto importante, e quindi, pur coi dovuti modi, tento di farlo partecipe di una situazione oggettivamente non di ostilità ma quantomeno di difficoltà con la madre. Importante quindi penso sia da parte mia ricordargli il rispetto per la madre (pur rappresentando il mio "avversario"), ed ammettere tanto le difficoltà (senza entrare nello specifico, s'intende) quanto il desiderio di superarle con impegno ed onestà, ma soprattutto disponibilità al confronto.
> Sembra assorbire bene questa cosa, e negli ultimi tempi mi ha dato l'impressione di essere più "solido" allorchè io e sua madre lo affrontiamo sulle questioni più varie.
> ...


Alce hai fatto bene ad accorgerti di tuo figlio. Il motivo principale per cui me ne sono andato di casa, erano le liti dei miei. Ancora oggi, io non tollero che nessuno alzi la voce con me. Chi si rivolge a me con modi inurbani mi fa tanto soffrire. Per cui a casa mia non è concesso a nessuno di alzare la voce, pena il venir rigorosamente messo alla porta.
Da quel che ho esperito, invece capita che con la separazione uno si accolla tutta la responsabilità e l'altro se ne fotte altamente. Peggio, uno diventa il grillo parlante e l'altro lucignolo, vanificando in men che non si dica il progetto educativo dell'altro. Le madri che devono fare anche da padre, hanno veramente una vita dura...cchecchesenedica qui dentro, a volte, scusatemi, con una superficialità da brividi. Del resto è sempre facile educare i figli degli altri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce hai fatto bene ad accorgerti di tuo figlio. Il motivo principale per cui me ne sono andato di casa, erano le liti dei miei. Ancora oggi, io non tollero che nessuno alzi la voce con me. Chi si rivolge a me con modi inurbani mi fa tanto soffrire. Per cui a casa mia non è concesso a nessuno di alzare la voce, pena il venir rigorosamente messo alla porta.
> Da quel che ho esperito, invece capita che con la separazione uno si accolla tutta la responsabilità e l'altro se ne fotte altamente. Peggio, uno diventa il grillo parlante e l'altro lucignolo, vanificando in men che non si dica il progetto educativo dell'altro. Le madri che devono fare anche da padre, hanno veramente una vita dura...cchecchesenedica qui dentro, a volte, scusatemi, con una superficialità da brividi. Del resto è sempre facile educare i figli degli altri.


Io nel ristretto cerchio delle mie conoscenze di separati ho avuto modo di vedere una cosa: prevalentemente le donne, sia che siano affidatarie dei figli, sia che lo sia il marito, tendono sempre ad usare i figli stessi come strumento contro quest'ultimo. Lasciamo per un momento stare i motivi della separazione. Al di là di questi, a meno che non si parli di delinquenti, tossici/alcolisti, violenti o psicolabili tutti i genitori devono avere lo stesso diritto a frequentare i figli, e l'altro non si può assolutamente permettere di usarli come arma contro l'avversario. Le donne invece mi sembrano piuttosto portate a questo atteggiamento. Non nego che l'impressione può essere generata dal campione ridotto a mia disposizione (qualche decina).


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> prevalentemente le donne, sia che siano affidatarie dei figli, sia che lo sia il marito, tendono sempre ad usare i figli stessi come strumento contro quest'ultimo.


Non tutte le donne Alce, non tutte.


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne Alce, non tutte.


Ho usato un avverbio, leggilo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2009)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho usato un avverbio, leggilo.


Per certi versi hai ragione ma vedila sotto questo aspetto... anche se si dice che non ci si separa da genitori, spesso il padre, magari inconsapevolmente, tende a sentirsi a posto se rispetta le visite e se crede di essere presente con i figli, ma la realtà é che i figli NON vivono più in un ambiente domestico con entrambi i genitori... se poi aggiungi che spesso questi si fanno nuovi compagni che entrano giocoforza nell'equilibro dei rapporti, capirai che i figli, che spesso non hanno ancora le pulsioni degli adulti vedono nella separazione un doppio tradimento, verso la madre e verso la famiglia.
Non sto dicendo cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, ma cosa comunque viene caricato sui figli nelle separazioni... si fanno corsi prematrimoniali... io istituirei dei corsi obbligatori pre-separazione per sapere come gestire gli ovvi disagi dei figli.
Bruja


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... io istituirei dei corsi obbligatori pre-separazione per sapere come gestire gli ovvi disagi dei figli.
> Bruja


Pre e post separazione, per i genitori ma anche (nel post ovviamente) per i compagni/e.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per certi versi hai ragione ma vedila sotto questo aspetto... anche se si dice che non ci si separa da genitori, spesso il padre, magari inconsapevolmente, tende a sentirsi a posto se rispetta le visite e se crede di essere presente con i figli, ma la realtà é che i figli NON vivono più in un ambiente domestico con entrambi i genitori... se poi aggiungi che spesso questi si fanno nuovi compagni che entrano giocoforza nell'equilibro dei rapporti, capirai che i figli, che spesso non hanno ancora le pulsioni degli adulti vedono nella separazione un doppio tradimento, verso la madre e verso la famiglia.
> Non sto dicendo cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, ma cosa comunque viene caricato sui figli nelle separazioni... si fanno corsi prematrimoniali... io istituirei dei corsi obbligatori pre-separazione per sapere come gestire gli ovvi disagi dei figli.
> Bruja


Ok, certo non si può fare di tutto un fascio, ma se ci sono situazioni tipo quella terribile della nostra Ellina, ci sono anche quelle in cui 'ex marito viene, con il benestare di un tribunale, oltretutto, assurdamente salassato e limitato nei contatti con i figli. La moglie, poi, in molti casi di cui ho sentito limitano ulteriormente questi contatti, con scuse le più varie, spesso facendo attenzione a restare entro i limiti di richiamo del tribunale, il tutto solo per gusto di ripicca (anche se magari la fedifraga è la moglie). Ai figli questi padri vengono dipinti come carogne, sfigati, bastardi in genere senza alcuna remora. Il carico degli alimenti porta poi spesso questi malcapitati a dover fare orari assurdi di lavoro ed ecco che la loro disponibilità nei confronti dei figli si riduce ulteriormente.
In tutta sincerità non ho ancora conosciuto alcun uomo separato che abbia l'abitudine di sparlare pubblicamente della moglie, fare carognate di ripicca o coinvolgere così spudoratamente i figli. PIù volte ho assistito a scene di madri che inveivano in presenza dei figli contro il
  padre e.... di padri (presenti e paganti) che sgridavano i figli perchè non rispettavano la madre (notoriamente zoccola anche ai figli).
Come la mettiamo? Li ho beccati tutti io questi casi?


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2009)

*Alce*

Quando parlavo di corso pre-separazione a questo mi riferivo.
Entrambi i genitori se non sanno comportarsi possono essere carnefici o vittime di una separazione, e naturalmente i problemi ricadono sui figli.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Dicembre 2009)

Non so che dire, noi ce la siamo sbrigata molto decorosamente, anche grazie allo strizza devo ammettere.
Secondo me i casini si creano quando si serba rancore tra ex, bisognerebbe fregarsene a un certo punto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io nel ristretto cerchio delle mie conoscenze di separati ho avuto modo di vedere una cosa: prevalentemente le donne, sia che siano affidatarie dei figli, sia che lo sia il marito, tendono sempre ad usare i figli stessi come strumento contro quest'ultimo. Lasciamo per un momento stare i motivi della separazione. Al di là di questi, a meno che non si parli di delinquenti, tossici/alcolisti, violenti o psicolabili tutti i genitori devono avere lo stesso diritto a frequentare i figli, e l'altro non si può assolutamente permettere di usarli come arma contro l'avversario. Le donne invece mi sembrano piuttosto portate a questo atteggiamento. Non nego che l'impressione può essere generata dal campione ridotto a mia disposizione (qualche decina).


Nelle mie conoscenze, purtroppo, ho padri che se ne strafottono dei figli. Pensano a loro come a degli obblighi da sbrigare. Ho visto donne sclerare per i comportamenti anti educativi dei padri. Per esempio, la mamma se lo cucca tutta la settimana, al weekend, sta col padre, e là ci si diverte e basta. Il figlio torna a casa alla domenica sera, sporco, trasandato con tutti i compiti da fare. Le donne napoletane dicono che i figli sono pezzi di cuore. Uhm...ehm, sai una cosa Alce, quando io sono stato davvero male, in un ospedale, mia moglie non ha battuto ciglio, ma quando era nostra figlia a entrare in sala operatoria, io non sapevo più che santo chiamare per calmare quella povera donna. La madre " insegna" ad un figlio ad amare un padre. Ma se lei non lo ama, insegnerà solo a compatirlo. Noi Alce non abbiamo partorito. Tanti di noi, in famiglia, sono stati solo dei fuchi. Poi quando arriva la separazion, allora e solo allora, diventa di estrema importanza vedere i figli. 
Ma se li ami, devi pensarci prima. 
Una delle cose che io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie, è quella di essersi dimenticata di essere anche mia moglie e non solo una mamma. 
Là lei mi ha perso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per certi versi hai ragione ma vedila sotto questo aspetto... anche se si dice che non ci si separa da genitori, spesso il padre, magari inconsapevolmente, tende a sentirsi a posto se rispetta le visite e se crede di essere presente con i figli, ma la realtà é che i figli NON vivono più in un ambiente domestico con entrambi i genitori... se poi aggiungi che spesso questi si fanno nuovi compagni che entrano giocoforza nell'equilibro dei rapporti, capirai che i figli, che spesso non hanno ancora le pulsioni degli adulti vedono nella separazione un doppio tradimento, verso la madre e verso la famiglia.
> Non sto dicendo cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, ma cosa comunque viene caricato sui figli nelle separazioni... si fanno corsi prematrimoniali... io istituirei dei corsi obbligatori pre-separazione per sapere come gestire gli ovvi disagi dei figli.
> Bruja


Da quello che ho reperito da mia figlia, dice che bisogna immaginarsi di avere due case e di abitare un po' qua e un po' là.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, certo non si può fare di tutto un fascio, ma se ci sono situazioni tipo quella terribile della nostra Ellina, ci sono anche quelle in cui 'ex marito viene, con il benestare di un tribunale, oltretutto, assurdamente salassato e limitato nei contatti con i figli. La moglie, poi, in molti casi di cui ho sentito limitano ulteriormente questi contatti, con scuse le più varie, spesso facendo attenzione a restare entro i limiti di richiamo del tribunale, il tutto solo per gusto di ripicca (anche se magari la fedifraga è la moglie). Ai figli questi padri vengono dipinti come carogne, sfigati, bastardi in genere senza alcuna remora. Il carico degli alimenti porta poi spesso questi malcapitati a dover fare orari assurdi di lavoro ed ecco che la loro disponibilità nei confronti dei figli si riduce ulteriormente.
> In tutta sincerità non ho ancora conosciuto alcun uomo separato che abbia l'abitudine di sparlare pubblicamente della moglie, fare carognate di ripicca o coinvolgere così spudoratamente i figli. PIù volte ho assistito a scene di madri che inveivano in presenza dei figli contro il
> padre e.... di padri (presenti e paganti) che sgridavano i figli perchè non rispettavano la madre (notoriamente zoccola anche ai figli).
> Come la mettiamo? Li ho beccati tutti io questi casi?


Mah...senti Alce, nei casi che io conosco, sono le donne a prendere il coraggio a due mani. Dicono basta e decidono per la separazione. Sono tutti casi, in cui, esattamente come accade a me, ci si dice, tanto lei non farà mai nulla. E invece fanno. Non ho mai conosciuto però una madre zoccola. Sono sincero. Casomai, madri, che aprono una parentesi di libertinaggio...come dirsi, ma cavoli sono pur sempre una donna. Ma stai certo che io non conosco madri che trascurano i figli pur di vedersi con degli uomini. Forse io vivo in un altro pianeta. Dai Alce, perfino le peggiori puttane della terra, sognano un figlio. E là si riscattano. 
Poi ci sono rapporti e rapporti: un conto è se il figlio è maschio un conto se è una femmina. Il rapporto madre e figlia, è quello più perverso che io conosca. Già più volte io sono dovuto intervenire pesantemente contro mia figlia, che si è permessa certi giudizi su sua madre. GUAI, se lei si permette di mancare di rispetto a sua madre, guai!!!!

Conosco uomini che abbandonano la famiglia. 
Donne no.
Anzi, nella nostra testa maschia, c'è un detto che viene dalla mamma, la mamma che ti dice..." Mettila incinta, che non ti scappa più"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2009)

Non è detto che i padri presenti siano valide figure normative di riferimento.
Penso al tizio che avevo in casa io che pretendeva correttezza, impegno, coerenza... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (23 Dicembre 2009)

Una domanda, a chi di voi è separato o in crisi con il proprio compagno/coniuge e...ha figli. (Alce - Conte - Lettrice a parte, che si sono già aperti su questo)
Premettendo che è un'esperienza che non vorrei vivere mai; voi, con i vostri compagni di vita che ormai non stimate più... siete certi di aver fatto tutto il possibile per non metterlo/a in ombra anche involontariamente agli occhi dei vostri figli?
è stato difficile, ma fattibile? oppure, è cosa impossibile?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...senti Alce, nei casi che io conosco, sono le donne a prendere il coraggio a due mani. Dicono basta e decidono per la separazione. Sono tutti casi, in cui, esattamente come accade a me, ci si dice, tanto lei non farà mai nulla. E invece fanno. Non ho mai conosciuto però una madre zoccola. Sono sincero. Casomai, madri, che aprono una parentesi di libertinaggio...come dirsi, ma cavoli sono pur sempre una donna. Ma stai certo che io non conosco madri che trascurano i figli pur di vedersi con degli uomini. Forse io vivo in un altro pianeta. Dai Alce, perfino le peggiori puttane della terra, sognano un figlio. E là si riscattano.
> Poi ci sono rapporti e rapporti: un conto è se il figlio è maschio un conto se è una femmina. Il rapporto madre e figlia, è quello più perverso che io conosca. Già più volte io sono dovuto intervenire pesantemente contro mia figlia, che si è permessa certi giudizi su sua madre. GUAI, se lei si permette di mancare di rispetto a sua madre, guai!!!!
> 
> Conosco uomini che abbandonano la famiglia.
> ...


 
Una di quelle che dico io si portava in giro la figlia di 8/9 anni fino alle 5 di mattina, per bar, pub, discoteche (dove facevano entrare chiunque) il tutto condito da abbondanti dosi di alcool (la madre) con tanto di vomitate fuori casa e frequentazioni maschili "fantasiose" che le girano per casa come a casa propria . Questo se proprio non poteva mollarla anche per un paio di giorni da un'amica che si fa canne dalla mattina alla sera, sudicia da fare schifo ed anche lei con frequentazioni maschili "varie". Il padre della sventurata lavora come un somaro (fa tetti di piode) per una media di 10/11 ore al giorno, spesso anche il WE e fa la vita da barbone perchè il tribunale ha stabilito una cifra assurda di mantenimento.
La seconda, a parte che già a guardarla non darebbe dubbi riguardo alla professione (in realtà è infermiera), fa di tutto per scaricare le figlie al marito, non l'hanno mai vista a scuola, sotto le feste se ne va in ferie con l'amichetto di turno (mai lo stesso). Si è tenuta la stupenda villa costruita e pagata dal marito (edile) e lui si trova costretto a vivere in un paesino di montagna dove un parente gli ha lasciato una casetta miserella. Anche lui lavora come un somaro.

La terza dopo aver riempito di corna il marito, lo molla, figlie comprese proprio quando lui perde il lavoro in Svizzera. Tipo in gamba, riesce a tenersi in piedi, mettendosi in proprio in Italia. Appena comincia (sempre mantenendo le figlie) a stare un po' bene, la moglie gli pianta una grana feroce, ed il solito tribunale letteralmente lo martirizza.
E ce ne sarebbe da dire di belle su tutti e tre i casi.
Ve l'ho detto, le ho beccate tutte io


----------



## Lettrice (23 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una domanda, a chi di voi è separato o in crisi con il proprio compagno/coniuge e...ha figli. (Alce - Conte - Lettrice a parte, che si sono già aperti su questo)
> Premettendo che è un'esperienza che non vorrei vivere mai; voi, con i vostri compagni di vita che ormai non stimate più... siete certi di aver fatto tutto il possibile per non *metterlo/a in ombra anche involontariamente agli occhi dei vostri figli?*
> è stato difficile, ma fattibile? oppure, è cosa impossibile?


Il padre no, pero' mi mordo costantemente la lingua per i suoceri!:carneval:
Credo di dover entrare a far parte di un gruppo di sostegno tipo AA " Sono X ho 32 anni e non riesco a smettere di bestemmiare contro i suoceri"


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è detto che i padri presenti siano valide figure normative di riferimento.
> Penso al tizio che avevo in casa io che pretendeva correttezza, impegno, coerenza... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


preche?
Mai preteso nulla, sai?
Ho sempre visto però che chi pretende, è sempre il primo a non mantenere...mah...
Comodo così...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una di quelle che dico io si portava in giro la figlia di 8/9 anni fino alle 5 di mattina, per bar, pub, discoteche (dove facevano entrare chiunque) il tutto condito da abbondanti dosi di alcool (la madre) con tanto di vomitate fuori casa e frequentazioni maschili "fantasiose" che le girano per casa come a casa propria . Questo se proprio non poteva mollarla anche per un paio di giorni da un'amica che si fa canne dalla mattina alla sera, sudicia da fare schifo ed anche lei con frequentazioni maschili "varie". Il padre della sventurata lavora come un somaro (fa tetti di piode) per una media di 10/11 ore al giorno, spesso anche il WE e fa la vita da barbone perchè il tribunale ha stabilito una cifra assurda di mantenimento.
> La seconda, a parte che già a guardarla non darebbe dubbi riguardo alla professione (in realtà è infermiera), fa di tutto per scaricare le figlie al marito, non l'hanno mai vista a scuola, sotto le feste se ne va in ferie con l'amichetto di turno (mai lo stesso). Si è tenuta la stupenda villa costruita e pagata dal marito (edile) e lui si trova costretto a vivere in un paesino di montagna dove un parente gli ha lasciato una casetta miserella. Anche lui lavora come un somaro.
> 
> La terza dopo aver riempito di corna il marito, lo molla, figlie comprese proprio quando lui perde il lavoro in Svizzera. Tipo in gamba, riesce a tenersi in piedi, mettendosi in proprio in Italia. Appena comincia (sempre mantenendo le figlie) a stare un po' bene, la moglie gli pianta una grana feroce, ed il solito tribunale letteralmente lo martirizza.
> ...


Ammetto io non conosco donne così...e anche le donne con cui ho fatto certe cose, sono ai miei occhi signore rispettabilissime...quel tipo di donna che descrivi, a me fa schifo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una domanda, a chi di voi è separato o in crisi con il proprio compagno/coniuge e...ha figli. (Alce - Conte - Lettrice a parte, che si sono già aperti su questo)
> Premettendo che è un'esperienza che non vorrei vivere mai; voi, con i vostri compagni di vita che ormai non stimate più... siete certi di aver fatto tutto il possibile per non metterlo/a in ombra anche involontariamente agli occhi dei vostri figli?
> è stato difficile, ma fattibile? oppure, è cosa impossibile?


Allora, chiariamo i concetti: 
La stima: io ho stima di mia moglie come persona, lavoratrice, madre...ecc...ecc...
Detto questo ti posso assicurare che non mi sono mai permesso di criticare mia moglie difronte a mia figlia. Questo no. 
Lascio che sia lei a tirare certe somme. Lei ama sua madre molto più di quanto io ami mia moglie. 
A me ha solo freddato una volta mia figlia...nel mio imbarazzo...
Come mai, ha detto, quando ti vedo chiaccherare con X i vostri occhi brillano? 
E che gli rispondo?

I bambini hanno un' enorme capacità a capire chi vuole loro bene per davvero e più crescono più presentano certi conti agli adulti.

Certo si possono comprare con i regali, certo, ma sempre fino ad un certo punto però. 

In ogni caso, per me, un uomo e una donna che si sacrificano per il bene dei figli sono sempre da ammirare...


----------



## lele51 (26 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una domanda, a chi di voi è separato o in crisi con il proprio compagno/coniuge e...ha figli. (Alce - Conte - Lettrice a parte, che si sono già aperti su questo)
> Premettendo che è un'esperienza che non vorrei vivere mai; voi, con i vostri compagni di vita che ormai non stimate più... *siete certi di aver fatto tutto il possibile per non metterlo/a in ombra anche involontariamente agli occhi dei vostri figli?*
> è stato difficile, ma fattibile? oppure, è cosa impossibile?


	 	 	 	 	  Tutto dipende della situazione particolare vissuta nella separazione... i figli, siano piccoli o adolescenti anche se non lo fanno capire giudicano il genitore che credono sia il colpevole della situazione... posso rispettare, fare finta di andare avanti... ma ci sono sempre i momenti dove esplodono anche loro si prendono la rivincita anche se verbale, e sono questi i momenti duri del fedifrago/a o di quello che ha deciso di abbandonare la famiglia per una vita (pensano loro) più libera e meno oppressiva.
Lele


----------



## aristocat (26 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In ogni caso, per me, un uomo e una donna che si sacrificano per il bene dei figli sono sempre da ammirare...


Lo trovo molto condivisibile e giusto.


----------



## Bruja (26 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me ha solo freddato una volta mia figlia...nel mio imbarazzo...
> Come mai, ha detto, quando ti vedo chiaccherare con X i vostri occhi brillano?
> E che gli rispondo?
> 
> ...


Credo senza dubbio che i bimbi distinguano benissimo chi vuole loro bene ma credo siano anche perfettamente in grado di capire chi, magari per semplici autoreferenzialità, fa "del male morale" sempre a chi loro amano.
Aver visto negli occhi tuoi tanta luce mentre parli ad un'altra persona non solo crea interrogativo ma porta anche il disagio di vedere la "felicità negli occhi" fuori dall'ambiente familiare. 
E' vero che chi si sacrifica in nome dei figli é da ammirare, ma io allargherei il settore. anche chi impedisce che i figli arrivino a domande imbarazzanti vanno apprezzati... 
Ultima precisazione, non é anomalo che le altre persone che si frequentano siano rispettabili, Alce ha fatto esempi estremi, ma se ci pensi bene, potrebbero essere diversamente?
Di solito si cerca di avere punti fermi nelle relazioni extra:

a) poca visibilità

b) discrezione nei contatti

c) essere sempre al meglio ed anche quando ci si lamenta apparire "eroici" e non lamentosi/e...

d) dare l'impressione di non voler illudere (é una prudenzialità per non dover fare promesse futuribili)

e) evitare tutte le situazione che l'esperienza ha portato a valutare come le tare di una coppia... questo soprattutto fra due entrambi legati ad un partner

f) si cerca di non criticare i partner ufficiali altrui per dimostrare che non si vuole essere "giudicanti" ma si fa passare che se noi fossimo a quel posto MAI faremmo gli stessi sbaglio, o avremmo le stesse pretese, e ringrazieremmo il cielo per tanto partner...

g) qualcuno/a arriva perfino al paradosso (ne ho esempi) di dire che lui/lei non sarebbe mai geloso/a di altre amicizie perché sa bene che cosa serva al soggetto e solo lui/lei é in grado di capire... bruciando così in due parolette da para.... la conoscenza maturata negli anni e nelle intemperie di un rapporto di coppia... ma in quel momento é esattamente quello che il/la citrullo/a vuole sentirsi dire.
La frase portante delle trasgressioni é pirandelliana: "così é se vi pare"... 


Bruja


----------



## aristocat (26 Dicembre 2009)

Sapete, recentemente ho visto un'ex collega, una persona che stimavo moltissimo e che consideravo perfino più matura dei suoi anni. 
Lei aveva messo la parola fine al suo matrimonio; cosa che dal mio ridottissimo punto di osservazione esterno trovavo triste (conoscevo entrambi, anche il marito, sapevo quanto era innamorato di lei. Sapevo le difficoltà che avevano affrontato insieme prima di costruire la loro famiglia).
Al di là della sceltà in sè di "troncare", _sono rimasta sbigottita per l'atteggiamento di lei, molto denigratorio verso il suo ex marito_. 
Certo, sembra facile dirlo così, senza aver mai vissuto davvero la situazione direttamente ... però, soprattutto da una persona in gamba come lei, non mi sarei mai aspettata queste recriminazioni, questa valanga di battute sarcastiche e imbarazzanti contro il marito (che, indubbiamente, per carità; ha la sua parte di colpe. Però... ). Il tutto, per giunta, in presenza della figlia di 9 anni! 

Proprio questa figlia sta reagendo malissimo a questo "terremoto", soprattutto - come ben dice Lele - ha individuato il genitore che ritiene maggiormente "colpevole della situazione": in questo caso, la madre.
Alla madre, lei - pur così piccola! - non risparmia scontri verbali, rimproveri, frecciate sarcastiche, quando non veri insulti, e disobbedienza aperta; insomma, non le concede sconti. 
Viceversa, al padre (che, come ricorda la mia ex collega - ha taaaanta parte di responsabilità per il naufragio del matrimonio) viene riservata molta tenerezza e affetto sincero da figlia.
In questo caso, intanto i tentativi della madre di mettere in ombra il marito - anche se umanamente comprensibili - di fatto non portano a nulla, se non a inasprire il contesto in cui si vive. 
Poi, non necessariamente influenzano nella "direzione voluta" il parere dei propri figli che, come ricorda Conte, hanno un'enorme capacità di capire e ragionare in modo autonomo. Anche perchè, se è vero che nascono da noi, sono però _altro_ da noi...ed è giusto così.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo senza dubbio che i bimbi distinguano benissimo chi vuole loro bene ma credo siano anche perfettamente in grado di capire chi, magari per semplici autoreferenzialità, fa "del male morale" sempre a chi loro amano.
> Aver visto negli occhi tuoi tanta luce mentre parli ad un'altra persona non solo crea interrogativo ma porta anche il disagio di vedere la "felicità negli occhi" fuori dall'ambiente familiare.
> E' vero che chi si sacrifica in nome dei figli é da ammirare, ma io allargherei il settore. anche chi impedisce che i figli arrivino a domande imbarazzanti vanno apprezzati...
> Ultima precisazione, non é anomalo che le altre persone che si frequentano siano rispettabili, Alce ha fatto esempi estremi, ma se ci pensi bene, potrebbero essere diversamente?
> ...


Scusami bruja io dalla mia ho solo l'esperienza vissuta, e tu? A me pare che tu scrivi proprio per luoghi comuni.
Vediamo: poca visibilità? Uhm, senti io sono sempre stato libero di andare a cena con donne che non sono mia moglie, al ristorante del paese, per me è normale. Ovvio, che io, per natura non ostento certo quello che c'è o non c'è tra me e questa persona. Ho sempre fatto tutto alla luce del sole, quanto doveva e poteva essere visibile. Mi pare ovvio, che per decenza, io non mi sono mai messo a passeggiare per la piazza manina manina davanti ai paesani con una che non sia mia moglie. Anzi se ci penso bene, sono rarissimi i casi in cui io e lei siamo stati in società assieme. Non frequentiamo le stesse persone e credimi, questa è stata proprio una precisa strategia di vita. La decisione ferma di non avere amici comuni, ci ha sempre messo al riparo da situazioni imbarazzanti.
Sui punti
c) ????? 
D) ?????
e) Non è così, ma casomai, si ha rispetto.
f) Uhm...uhm...uhm...
g) ammetto...io non ho tanta esperienza di vita di coppia...sul serio...ma se lo dici tu...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sapete, recentemente ho visto un'ex collega, una persona che stimavo moltissimo e che consideravo perfino più matura dei suoi anni.
> Lei aveva messo la parola fine al suo matrimonio; cosa che dal mio ridottissimo punto di osservazione esterno trovavo triste (conoscevo entrambi, anche il marito, sapevo quanto era innamorato di lei. Sapevo le difficoltà che avevano affrontato insieme prima di costruire la loro famiglia).
> Al di là della sceltà in sè di "troncare", _sono rimasta sbigottita per l'atteggiamento di lei, molto denigratorio verso il suo ex marito_.
> Certo, sembra facile dirlo così, senza aver mai vissuto davvero la situazione direttamente ... però, soprattutto da una persona in gamba come lei, non mi sarei mai aspettata queste recriminazioni, questa valanga di battute sarcastiche e imbarazzanti contro il marito (che, indubbiamente, per carità; ha la sua parte di colpe. Però... ). Il tutto, per giunta, in presenza della figlia di 9 anni!
> ...


Ma non è che per caso questa situazione si verifica, perchè entrambi non si assumono le loro responsabilità? Non sarebbe più semplice dire ai figli: sentite, noi due ci abbiamo provato, ma vedete bene che per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo, noi due non possiamo più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Ma restiamo sempre i vostri genitori. Altrimenti si rischia sul serio di mettersi in cattive acque. 
Così come tu scrivi. 
Già sono altro...come fare allora?
Non è che si rischia che un genitore dica na roba al figlio e l'altro un'altra? Mah...


----------



## lele51 (27 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è che per caso questa situazione si verifica, perchè entrambi non si assumono le loro responsabilità? Non sarebbe più semplice dire ai figli: sentite, noi due ci abbiamo provato, ma vedete bene che per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo, noi due non possiamo più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Ma restiamo sempre i vostri genitori. Altrimenti si rischia sul serio di mettersi in cattive acque.
> Così come tu scrivi.
> Già sono altro...come fare allora?
> *Non è che si rischia che un genitore dica na roba al figlio e l'altro un'altra? Mah...*


Puoi dire quello che vuoi, a volte credi che se la sono "bevuta", ma il fatto resta sempre e comunque che nel loro piccolo mondo entrambi i genitori fanno cilecca, non sono stai in grado di mandare avanti il progetto precostruito... noi ce ne facciamo una ragione, loro non sono obbligati... e le cose purtroppo non saranno mai come prima, specie se la madre è quella che molla, nella nostra società si è abituati alla figura paterna che cambia le regole del giuoco, quando la madre le cambia il colpo per loro è più duro... 
Lele


----------



## aristocat (27 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è che per caso questa situazione si verifica, perchè entrambi non si assumono le loro responsabilità? Non sarebbe più semplice dire ai figli: sentite, noi due ci abbiamo provato, ma vedete bene che per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo, noi due non possiamo più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Ma restiamo sempre i vostri genitori. Altrimenti si rischia sul serio di mettersi in cattive acque.
> Così come tu scrivi.
> Già sono altro...come fare allora?
> Non è che si rischia che un genitore dica na roba al figlio e l'altro un'altra? Mah...


Così, da outsider, credo che dare una spiegazione pacata come quella che proponi sia l'unica cosa sensata da fare con i figli. 
Perchè questa spiegazione sia credibile agli occhi dei figli, deve essere confermata e dimostrata coi fatti da parte di entrambi i genitori.
L'egoismo e il voler "passare dalla parte della ragione", mai come in questo caso, non pagano ...


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è che per caso questa situazione si verifica, perchè entrambi non si assumono le loro responsabilità? Non sarebbe più semplice dire ai figli: sentite, noi due ci abbiamo provato, ma vedete bene che per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo, noi due non possiamo più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Ma restiamo sempre i vostri genitori. Altrimenti si rischia sul serio di mettersi in cattive acque.
> Così come tu scrivi.
> Già sono altro...come fare allora?
> Non è che si rischia che un genitore dica na roba al figlio e l'altro un'altra? Mah...


E' difficile Pinceton, difficilissimo ... occorre serieta' ed estema sincerita', con i figli non si gioca, perche' loro sono i peggiori giudici che ti toccheranno  sono implacabili, terribili. 

Ciao e buone feste


----------



## aristocat (27 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' difficile Pinceton, difficilissimo ... occorre serieta' ed *estema sincerita'*, con i figli non si gioca, perche' loro sono i peggiori giudici che ti toccheranno  sono implacabili, terribili.
> 
> Ciao e buone feste


Marì, a qualunque costo? Anche se certi aspetti possono mettere in ombra la figura di madre o di padre?
Ai figli, meglio raccontare proprio _tutti_ i dettagli di come sono andate le cose? Oppure meglio stendere un velo su certi fatti del passato?


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marì, a qualunque costo? Anche se certi aspetti possono mettere in ombra la figura di madre o di padre?
> Ai figli, meglio raccontare proprio _tutti_ i dettagli di come sono andate le cose? Oppure meglio stendere un velo su certi fatti del passato?



Molti "dettagli" possono benissimo essere trascurati, per questo ho citato la "serieta' " ... i matrimoni si possono sciogliere, ma la maternita' e la paternita' E' un legame a vita ... anche se ci sono mamme/padri che si sono dimenticati dei propri figli, e ce ne sono sai, io li chiamo genitori illegittimi :voodoo:


----------



## aristocat (27 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> , ma la maternita' e la paternita' E' un legame a vita ... anche se ci sono *mamme/padri che si sono dimenticati dei propri figli*, e ce ne sono sai, io li chiamo *genitori illegittimi *:voodoo:


Efficace, Marì, efficace


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' difficile Pinceton, difficilissimo ... occorre serieta' ed estema sincerita', con i figli non si gioca, perche' loro sono i peggiori giudici che ti toccheranno  sono implacabili, terribili.
> 
> Ciao e buone feste


Hai ragione...
Penso che siano proprio le montagne di balle che mi ha sempre raccontato mia madre, a creare in me quell'atavica diffidenza verso le donne...
E da adulto sono veramente diventato implacabile e terribile con lei.
Però Ari, anche le madri, sono perverse...sono là con un cacciavite in mano che da mane a sera ficcano viti nel cervello dei figli...
Per me fu proprio una questione di principio..la necessità imprenscindibile di fare l'esatto opposto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Efficace, Marì, efficace


Però meglio dimenticarli, lasciargli vivere, che dare da intendere a loro che non ci si è dimenticati...
COme con gli amici...
Se hai bisogno chiama. Ma l'amico conta sul fatto che tu non avrai mai bisogno, conta sul fatto che tu non chiamerai mai. Arriva quel giorno e chiedi. Ma l'amico purtroppo è incasinato...

Insomma meglio dire loro in faccia...me ne frego di te, che dire loro, ah sai ti penso sempre, e poi mancare proprio nelle cose che loro reputano importanti. Ah, ma no, vedrai, non mi sono dimenticato...infatti vedrai a Natale ti farò un bel regalo...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marì, a qualunque costo? Anche se certi aspetti possono mettere in ombra la figura di madre o di padre?
> Ai figli, meglio raccontare proprio _tutti_ i dettagli di come sono andate le cose? Oppure meglio stendere un velo su certi fatti del passato?


La "serietà" come la chiama Marì paga sempre....anche quando è la propria figura che si mette in discussione/ombra assumendosi le colpe della fine del rapporto....i figli quello chiedono, che non si raccontino loro balle (o per lo meno una verità a loro accettabile)...

Se poi son i figli a chiederti conto di certi "altarini" più o meno scoperti, anche lì credo sia necessario non girarci troppo intorno, anche se devono capire che come loro son altro da noi, noi siam altro da loro, rapporto genitoriale a parte... e che nelle dinamiche della coppia, nel rapporto coniugale, per quanto a loro vicino, ben difficilmente potranno entrare del tutto o a pieno diritto...e che giudicare con la loro intrasigenza, specie se adolescenti, non sempre aiuta a capire appieno certe dinamiche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

Purtroppo capita di far figli come ...i gatti.
La vera promessa e assunzione di responsabilità dovrebbe avvenire nel momento in cui si diventa genitori.
Chi mette in pericolo la stabilità della famiglia ai figli non pensa. Mi sembra "coccodrillesco" preoccuparsi dopo di salvare la faccia con altre menzogne ammantate di delicatezza.
Poi bisogna ricordare che i figli possono avere età diverse e che i bisogni di un bimbo di pochi anni sono diversi da un ragazzino e ancor più di un adolescente quasi adulto.
Sono spesso i genitori a pretentere razionalità dal piccolo ed sentimentalismo (non sentimento) dall'adulto.
Ogni figlio reagirà ..come reagirà e poi elaborerà il tutto e si creerà una propria autobiografia in cui inserirà anche quel fatto.
Il fatto che un adulto, che non è stato in grado di controllare i propri impulsi e far scelte ponderate, pretenda improvvisamente di poter controllare le reazioni altrui e, peggio ancora, dei figli e che magari voglia illudersi che uno sfascio possa essere indolore lo trovo ridicolo, tragico e grottesco.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Purtroppo capita di far figli come ...i gatti.
> La vera promessa e assunzione di responsabilità dovrebbe avvenire nel momento in cui si diventa genitori.
> Chi mette in pericolo la stabilità della famiglia ai figli non pensa. Mi sembra "coccodrillesco" preoccuparsi dopo di salvare la faccia con altre menzogne ammantate di delicatezza.
> Poi bisogna ricordare che i figli possono avere età diverse e che i bisogni di un bimbo di pochi anni sono diversi da un ragazzino e ancor più di un adolescente quasi adulto.
> ...


Ti quoto in parte perchè come sai è Natale...e che non si dica che la sinistra esiste solo per dar contro al cavaliere!!
Vorrei portare l'accento sul fatto che una famiglia non si dovrebbe certo sfasciare per una storia di corna. Ci deve essere dell'altro. A me preoccupa piuttosto il fatto che chi volutamente sfascia una famiglia poi pretenda pure di essere credibile. Si illude magari che lo sfascio è indolore perchè pensa solo a sè stesso. Ma poi Persa quando la famiglia s'è sfasciata, come possono gli adulti guardare ancora in faccia i bambini? A sto punto meglio sparire, meglio quello che se ne va e non torna mai più. Ito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto in parte perchè come sai è Natale...e che non si dica che la sinistra esiste solo per dar contro al cavaliere!!
> Vorrei portare l'accento sul fatto che una famiglia non si dovrebbe certo sfasciare per una storia di corna. Ci deve essere dell'altro. A me preoccupa piuttosto il fatto che chi volutamente sfascia una famiglia poi pretenda pure di essere credibile. Si illude magari che lo sfascio è indolore perchè pensa solo a sè stesso. Ma poi Persa quando la famiglia s'è sfasciata, come possono gli adulti guardare ancora in faccia i bambini? A sto punto meglio sparire, meglio quello che se ne va e non torna mai più. Ito.


 Irresponsabilità totale è quella che suggerisci?
Dopo la paura di non essere stati considerati, l'abbandono per dare la certezza di contare meno di niente?
E' questo che suggerisci?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Irresponsabilità totale è quella che suggerisci?
> Dopo la paura di non essere stati considerati, l'abbandono per dare la certezza di contare meno di niente?
> E' questo che suggerisci?


No io suggerisco di guardare in faccia la realtà e di trarre sempre le debite conclusioni...se io avessi creduto alle lusinghe e alle parole mi sarei fottuto, io invece ho solo guardato agli alberi e ai loro frutti. E ho agito di conseguenza. alla fine questa scelta paga.

Sbatti il muso, e ti svegli.

Impacchetti e metti via.
Importante è non passare la vita con la rivalsa dentro, ti rendi spiacevole e imbarazzante agli altri e perdi l'enorme possibilità ad altri di volerti bene.

Come dirti, mia cara, perchè io devo rifiutare ciò che mi viene elargito? 
Perchè un affetto deve essere rifiutato solo perchè non proviene dalla moglie? 

Insomma...se una ti dice...dai pincy...lei non ti vuole bene, ma io si, almeno lascia che lo faccia io.

Incapponirsi a pretendere ciò che vorremmo da chi ce l'ha solo promesso è na cagata bestiale.

Ti tiene per lo spago per una vita...
Non ne vale la pena...

Pensa Persa che siamo così in basso, che ci sono donne che si fanno i sensi di colpa perchè sai, ehm, lui ha "dovuto" tradirle...ehm...sai...com'è loro non erano abbastanza puttane a letto...e così l'uomo è scappato.
Robe da matti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io suggerisco di guardare in faccia la realtà e di trarre sempre le debite conclusioni...se io avessi creduto alle lusinghe e alle parole mi sarei fottuto, io invece ho solo guardato agli alberi e ai loro frutti. E ho agito di conseguenza. alla fine questa scelta paga.
> 
> Sbatti il muso, e ti svegli.
> 
> ...


 Ma ti senti bene?
Scrivi una cosa sui figli.
Su quello pongo domande e tu rispondi che cerchi sesso e coccole altrove...!!!
Ma che c'entra ...allora avresti potuto rispondere che ti piace il motociclismo o il minestrone.:nuke:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è detto che i padri presenti siano valide figure normative di riferimento.
> Penso al tizio che avevo in casa io che pretendeva correttezza, impegno, coerenza... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Adesso so perchè sono così ... i miei avrebbero fatto un gran favore a se stessi e a noi se si fossero separati.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti senti bene?
> Scrivi una cosa sui figli.
> Su quello pongo domande e tu rispondi che cerchi sesso e coccole altrove...!!!
> Ma che c'entra ...allora avresti potuto rispondere che ti piace il motociclismo o il minestrone.:nuke:


Io non cerco niente. Dove leggi questo? 
Io cerco solo di capire i fenomeni...
E alla fine della fiera, certi fenomeni a me suonano normali come il sole che tutte le mattine sorge...è la vita persa...

Dispersit superbos in mente chordis suae...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Adesso so perchè sono così ... i miei avrebbero fatto un gran favore a se stessi e a noi se si fossero separati.


Ma io sono stato più furbo dei miei, mi sono io separato da loro. e almeno sono riuscito a vivere in un certo modo.
Certo cara terzaeccedente...quando ascolto il Don Giovanni di Mozart...mi viene un brivido sinistro dentro.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (28 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono stato più furbo dei miei, mi sono io separato da loro. e almeno sono riuscito a vivere in un certo modo.
> Certo cara terzaeccedente...quando ascolto il Don Giovanni di Mozart...mi viene un brivido sinistro dentro.


E' così facile diventare genitori, ma poi comportarsi da GENITORE è tutt'altra cosa.
Mi dispiace dei brividi, a me quel pezzo piace, ma forse tu hai dei brutti ricordi che si collegano con quella musica.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> E' così facile diventare genitori, ma poi comportarsi da GENITORE è tutt'altra cosa.
> Mi dispiace dei brividi, a me quel pezzo piace, ma forse tu hai dei brutti ricordi che si collegano con quella musica.


é il rapporto che Mozart inscena in quest'opera, a darmi i brividi.
Si scorge il terrificante rapporto che questo dio, ha avuto con suo padre.
La morte del padre, fu una cosa terribile per il figlio Mozart.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (12 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> é il rapporto che Mozart inscena in quest'opera, a darmi i brividi.
> Si scorge il terrificante rapporto che questo dio, ha avuto con suo padre.
> La morte del padre, fu una cosa terribile per il figlio Mozart.


Il rapporto che i figli hanno con i propri genitori influisce poi la loro vita ma soprattutto la sfera amorosa e sessuale: ti sei mai guardato da questo punto di vista?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Il rapporto che i figli hanno con i propri genitori influisce poi la loro vita ma soprattutto la sfera amorosa e sessuale: ti sei mai guardato da questo punto di vista?


Si. E ho scoperto cose molto interessanti.


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si. E ho scoperto cose molto interessanti.


tipo?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> tipo?


Mah, senti, sono cose che mi hanno detto quelle che sono state a letto con me. Non posso scriverle qui. ( per rispetto a loro), mi vergognerei da morire. 

Ma una colossale smentita per mia madre comunque.


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, senti, sono cose che mi hanno detto quelle che sono state a letto con me. Non posso scriverle qui. ( per rispetto a loro), mi vergognerei da morire.
> 
> Ma una colossale smentita per mia madre comunque.


Allora taccio . Come, del resto, si conviene a una gentildonna :carneval: come me


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora taccio . Come, del resto, si conviene a una gentildonna :carneval: come me


Ma una cosa te la dico, mia figlia è stata molto liberatoria per me.
So che posso risparmiare a lei, un sacco di guai. 
Mia figlia è stata molto terapeutica nel sciogliere certi nodi.
Certo che sei una gentildonna. Veramente sai.:up::up:


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

i figli/e.
ecco la variabile non controllabile di qualsiasi tradimento/divisione/riappacificazione.

stanno meglio in una famiglia di due persone che vivono assieme non stimandosi più o in una situazione definibile come "moderna" in cui i genitori rispettandosi si ricreano le loro vite.

naturalmente scegliere tra restare insieme d'amore e daccordo e dividersi restando nemici e usando la prole come armi di distruzione di massa è facile.
ma nelle precedenti due ipotesi ?
quale sarà la migliore per loro a prescindere dai nostri bisogni?

mi viene in mente la teoria dei giochi.
ma temo sia un gioco a somma zero in cui escluse le soluzioni estreme che sono indubitabilmente la migliore e la peggiore le due rimanenti non offrono elementi misurabili per coadiuvare la decisione.
e quindi al diavolo la razionalità e affidiamoci all'intuito e all'esperienza.
con i rischi conseguenti.

io penso di avere un osservatorio non privilegiato, ma quantomeno alternativo alla questione.
sono un padre e quindi per definizione comune colui che lascia la casa e si occupa (o a volte purtroppo non si occupa) dei figli a distanza.
ma sono anche colui che fino ad adesso ha incarnato la figura "materna" all'interno della casa e della vita di queste bimbe.
insomma un uomo messo di fronte a problematiche che si considerano per tradizione di competenza femminile in caso di divisione.

non faccio che chiedermi da quando è iniziata questa storia cosa sarebbe meglio per le nostre bimbe.
e a parte il desiderio, che si forma quando la notte è buia, e che si dissolve all'alba; di darle una vita all'interno di una famiglia unita e con due genitori che si amano; le soluzioni che mi si prospettano le trovo tutte ugualmente inquietanti.
...restare assieme "per il bene dei figli" e annullare la propria vita e con il tempo al propria capacità "genitoriale" mi sembra una cura peggio del male.
...dividersi ed affidare le mie figlie ad una mamma che non sa addormentare se hanno paura la sera o come districarsi nei conflitti fraterni che quotidianamente si scatenano.
...prendere le bimbe ed andarmene e privarle di quella figura fondamentale in cui identificare la propria femminilità e con l'adolescenza la propria sessualità.
io ho vissuto senza una figura paterna è la mia identità sessuale è stata (e sono conscio che è) molto compromessa. anche se a volte dalle difficoltà nascono delle opportunità. e cmq non potrei permettere che le mie figlie affrontino i problemi che ho dovuto affrontare io.

che fare? resta l'infame via di restare e fare finta che tutto vada bene, anche con il partner. in modo da dare una ambiente sereno alle figlie.
ma è una vera strategia di lungo periodo ?
quanto tempo passerà prima di sbroccare completamente e creare una crisi forse peggiore della odierna? con ricadute anche peggiori.

volevo scrivere un post con le mie opinioni, ma mi rendo conto che ho solo dubbi.
diceva un filosofo che non ricordo che solo chi pone dei dubbi tende al bene e sono le certezze incrollabili che portano alle più nefande atrocità che la storia umana ha visto.
ho solo paura che attanagliato dai dubbi scelga di non scegliere trascinando la mia vita e la crescita delle mie figlie in un piatto susseguirsi di giornate prive di scopi.

......mi spiace. oggi sono di umore nero. sarà san valentino che incombe e che preferirei saltare con il fast forward.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Febbraio 2010)

Non ho risposte buone per tutte le occasioni ma posso riportarti la mia esperienza sperando possa esser di aiuto.

Quando decisi di andarmene di casa (non guardare solo al mio nick... lo feci per un profondo disagio personale in cui il rapporto con mia moglie pareva del tutto compromesso....ero al "non ti amo più"...) affrontai le mie figlie (12 e 14 anni) dicendo loro che i problemi tra me e la loro madre erano tali che non vedevo altra soluzione (assumendomi la responsabilità piena della scelta in quanto mia moglie era assolutamente contraria a scelte definitive...)...

Da loro ebbi la conferma che il disagio che si stava vivendo lo avevano perfettamente presente e che la mia scelta era per loro una conferma....

Mi premurai di sottolineare che loro non c'entravano in tutto questo che anzi il mio distacco dalla situazione di disagio mi avrebbe consentito di riavvicinarmi di più a loro (negli ultimi anni ero solo un ectoplasma, una macchina da lavoro, lavoro che usavo per star fuori di casa il più possibile...)...così feci e riuscì a dedicarmi a loro il tempo necessario (quando erano da me) per farmi tornar presente nella loro vita....

Ovvio che quando dopo un anno e mezzo decidemmo di riprovare, pur con tutti i distinguo e i se e i ma del caso, loro ne furono contentissime, ma quando dopo alcuni mesi chiesi loro come vedevano al situazione mi confortò assai sentir dire loro che erano felici che i problemi fra me e la madre sembrassero sulla via della risoluzione, ma che erano coscienti del distinguo fra il nostro rapporto con loro e fra di noi e che in quell'anno e mezzo non avevano avvertito un mio distacco da loro, pur con le difficoltà dello stare in due case diverse...

Per questo dico sempre che "usare" i figli per non affrontare fino in fondo i problemi fra marito e moglie è irrispettoso innanzitutto nei confronti dei figli (ovviamente con la consapevolezza che l'età dei figli è un a variabile da non sottovalutare...)

Riassumendo quindi: se la scelta che facciamo fa star bene noi e se si tiene nella massima considerazione le problematiche dei figli, questi possono solo ricevere input positivi da segnali di chiarezza...


----------



## giobbe (13 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho risposte buone per tutte le occasioni ma posso riportarti la mia esperienza sperando possa esser di aiuto.
> 
> Quando decisi di andarmene di casa (non guardare solo al mio nick... lo feci per un profondo disagio personale in cui il rapporto con mia moglie pareva del tutto compromesso....ero al "non ti amo più"...) affrontai le mie figlie (12 e 14 anni) dicendo loro che i problemi tra me e la loro madre erano tali che non vedevo altra soluzione (assumendomi la responsabilità piena della scelta in quanto mia moglie era assolutamente contraria a scelte definitive...)...
> 
> ...



	 	 Ma tu hai provato a presentare la tua nuova fidanzata alle figlie?
 Probabilmente non avrebbero lasciato trasparire niente, ma non credo che sarebbero state contente.
 Io ho una zia che è rimasta vedova a 35 anni con due figli: non ha mai pensato di risposarsi proprio per non dare dispiacere ai figli che avevano già subito la morte del padre.
 I figli accettano abbastanza bene la separazione ma forse si sentono “traditi” quando i genitori si uniscono con degli estranei che acquisiscono il diritto di far far parte della loro famiglia.
 Poi è chiaro che il tempo e il dialogo riescono quasi sempre a curare completamente questi traumi.
 Praticamente penso che la separazione sia sempre una cosa negativa ma in alcune occasioni è inevitabile, è il male minore.
Il risposarsi o il convivere con un'altra persona, a mio parere, è un atto un po' egoista, si pensa in primo luogo a se stessi e chi si è visto si è visto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

Credo che non si possa avere la presunzione di essere certi di fare la cosa migliore.
Ci si separa perché ...è inevitabile.
Poi si cerca di fare del proprio meglio. A volte si dice troppo, a volte tropèpo poco. Si cerca di salvaguardare la figura dell'altro genitore e poi magari si percepisce un'ostilità nascosta. Si esprime chiaro risentimento e poi invece traspare un legame ancora presente.
Insomma si fa quel che si può.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il risposarsi o il convivere con un'altra persona, a mio parere, è un atto un po' egoista, si pensa in primo luogo a se stessi e chi si è visto si è visto.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Sono decisioni che vanno prese con molta cautela, e con grande intelligenza e sensibilità da tutte e due le parti. Nel caso di Paperoga la questione è più complicata, le figlie sono abituate alla sua presenza quotidiana. L'affido congiunto è il minore dei mali ma di difficile applicazione se le vite dei genitori separati vanno in direzioni diverse.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Ma tu hai provato a presentare la tua nuova fidanzata alle figlie?*
> Probabilmente non avrebbero lasciato trasparire niente, ma non credo che sarebbero state contente.
> Io ho una zia che è rimasta vedova a 35 anni con due figli: non ha mai pensato di risposarsi proprio per non dare dispiacere ai figli che avevano già subito la morte del padre.
> I figli accettano abbastanza bene la separazione ma forse si sentono “traditi” quando i genitori si uniscono con degli estranei che acquisiscono il diritto di far far parte della loro famiglia.
> ...


Si gliela presentai ma chiarendo bene che lei non c'entrava nei problemi tra me e loro madre...
L'attenzione dovuta è stata quella di tener separati i momenti con loro da quelli con lei...
La figlia più piccola di lei, che per ovvi motivi aveva avvertito di più la mia presenza e con cui ho passato molto tempo, ancora a distanza di quasi un anno da che fra noi era finita mi diceva che chiedeva notizie del fidanzato di sua mamma...

E' ovvio che vi sia dell'egoismo nello scegliere di stare con chi si ama o si pensa di amare...ma da qui a dire che ci se ne frega di tutte le altre persone che fanno parte della tua vita, figli in primis, ce ne passa...


----------



## giobbe (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si gliela presentai ma chiarendo bene che lei non c'entrava nei problemi tra me e loro madre...
> L'attenzione dovuta è stata quella di tener separati i momenti con loro da quelli con lei...
> La figlia più piccola di lei, che per ovvi motivi aveva avvertito di più la mia presenza e con cui ho passato molto tempo, ancora a distanza di quasi un anno da che fra noi era finita mi diceva che chiedeva notizie del fidanzato di sua mamma...
> 
> E' ovvio che vi sia dell'egoismo nello scegliere di stare con chi si ama o si pensa di amare...ma da qui a dire che ci se ne frega di tutte le altre persone che fanno parte della tua vita, figli in primis, ce ne passa...



	 	 Non ho detto che se ne fregano completamente dei figli ma che mettono le loro esigenze davanti a quelle dei figli. Credo che nessun genitore (neppure il peggior genitore del mondo) riesca a fregarsene completamente dei figli.
 I bambini sono i soggetti più deboli, quelli che dispongono di meno strumenti per affrontare i problemi e per questo credo che le loro esigenze debbano avere la priorità rispetto a quelle degli adulti.
 Non dico questo solo con riferimento ad una seconda unione ma, per esempio, ritengo sia sbagliato anche privilegiare (per ambizione personale, non per necessità economiche) la carriera professionale trascurando i figli. Chi si comporta così di solito si pente quando diventa vecchio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho detto che se ne fregano completamente dei figli ma che mettono le loro esigenze davanti a quelle dei figli. Credo che nessun genitore (neppure il peggior genitore del mondo) riesca a fregarsene completamente dei figli.
> I bambini sono i soggetti più deboli, quelli che dispongono di meno strumenti per affrontare i problemi e per questo credo che le loro esigenze debbano avere la priorità rispetto a quelle degli adulti.
> Non dico questo solo con riferimento ad una seconda unione ma, per esempio, ritengo sia sbagliato anche privilegiare (per ambizione personale, non per necessità economiche) la carriera professionale trascurando i figli. Chi si comporta così di solito si pente quando diventa vecchio.


 Devo quotarti.


----------



## aristocat (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si gliela presentai ma chiarendo bene che lei non c'entrava nei problemi tra me e loro madre...
> L'attenzione dovuta è stata quella di tener separati i momenti con loro da quelli con lei...
> La figlia più piccola di lei, che per ovvi motivi aveva avvertito di più la mia presenza e con cui ho passato molto tempo, ancora a distanza di quasi un anno da che fra noi era finita mi diceva che chiedeva notizie del fidanzato di sua mamma...
> 
> E' ovvio che vi sia dell'egoismo nello scegliere di stare con chi si ama o si pensa di amare...ma da qui a dire che ci se ne frega di tutte le altre persone che fanno parte della tua vita, figli in primis, ce ne passa...


Beh, tanto "Fedifrago" non mi sembra questo modo di agire!
Sin dall'inizio c'è sempre stata chiarezza; di tradimenti non ce ne sono stati ... magari altre problematiche, ma non derivanti da un tradimento...
Il nick non ti rappresenta, via 
:blank:


----------



## paperoga (15 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per questo dico sempre che "usare" i figli per non affrontare fino in fondo i problemi fra marito e moglie è irrispettoso innanzitutto nei confronti dei figli (ovviamente con la consapevolezza che l'età dei figli è un a variabile da non sottovalutare...)
> 
> Riassumendo quindi: se la scelta che facciamo fa star bene noi e se si tiene nella massima considerazione le problematiche dei figli, questi possono solo ricevere input positivi da segnali di chiarezza...


credo che quanto scritto sopra sia da catalogare nella sezione buoni consigli da tenere in forte considerazione in caso di scelte. qualsiasi siano. mi hai dato uno spunto nuovo e decisamente importante su cui riflettere. grazie.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, tanto "Fedifrago" non mi sembra *questo modo di agire!*
> Sin dall'inizio c'è sempre stata chiarezza; di tradimenti non ce ne sono stati ... magari altre problematiche, ma non derivanti da un tradimento...
> Il nick non ti rappresenta, via
> :blank:


QUESTO....no....

Ma come diceva quello...chi è senza peccato....:sonar:


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so che dire, noi ce la siamo sbrigata molto decorosamente, anche grazie allo strizza devo ammettere.
> Secondo me i casini si creano quando si serba rancore tra ex, bisognerebbe fregarsene a un certo punto


 
Si è auspicabile, bisognerebbe fregarsene dici...
ma probabilmente per dimenticare il male fatto ci vuole tempo e in quel tempo i bambini vanno comunque tutelati. Il rancore che c'è indipendentemente dalla nostra volontà va covato dentro....


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> credo che quanto scritto sopra sia da catalogare nella sezione buoni consigli da tenere in forte considerazione in caso di scelte. qualsiasi siano. mi hai dato uno spunto nuovo e decisamente importante su cui riflettere. grazie.


 
Io mi sto separando e non mi sembra assolutamente di stare "usando" i miei figli per nessun fine. Ma è lo stesso un continuo domandarmi "cosa devo dirgli" " cosa pensano?".
Sono due maschi ( 8 e 12 anni) e difficilmente esternano i loro pensieri veri.
Io cerco di aprlarci, cerco di capirli e rassicurarli.
Ho spiegato loro che è il papà che ha deciso di andarsene via, perchè ho notato che stavano facendo di me la colpevole ( pensando che fossi io ad averlo cacciato).Purtroppo loro devono trovare un colpevole, una motivazione e io non riesco a trovare le parole, a trovare una scusa plausibile.
certo non posso dir loro che il papà ha fatto l'ennesima volta le corna alla mamma! magari quando saranno più grandi capiranno.
Intnto adesso fanno un'infoinita tenerezza quando chiedono " ma papà dovè? dove abita adesso?"
io cerco di dargli tutto l'amore possibile e non penso di trovargli un altro papà, ne tantomeno di trovare per me un compagno stabile, adesso. Ma ho 38 anni , trovate giusto che rinunci per sempre a rifarmi una vita felice, con un uomo che mi ama accanto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Io mi sto separando e non mi sembra assolutamente di stare "usando" i miei figli per nessun fine. Ma è lo stesso un continuo domandarmi "cosa devo dirgli" " cosa pensano?".
> Sono due maschi ( 8 e 12 anni) e difficilmente esternano i loro pensieri veri.
> Io cerco di aprlarci, cerco di capirli e rassicurarli.
> Ho spiegato loro che è il papà che ha deciso di andarsene via, perchè ho notato che stavano facendo di me la colpevole ( pensando che fossi io ad averlo cacciato).Purtroppo loro devono trovare un colpevole, una motivazione e io non riesco a trovare le parole, a trovare una scusa plausibile.
> ...


 I figli vogliono la verità, ma la verità che loro possono capire, ma che non li faccia sentire abbandonati.
Non è necessario (a quell'età) che sia colpa di nessuno.
Di' loro che vi siete accorti di non andare d'accordo se non sul fatto di voler loro bene e che questo continuerà anche con il papà in un'altra casa. Dillo che per ora abita con un amico e che appena sarà sistemato lo andranno trovare.
Non togliere loro il padre.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Io mi sto separando e non mi sembra assolutamente di stare "usando" i miei figli per nessun fine. Ma è lo stesso un continuo domandarmi "cosa devo dirgli" " cosa pensano?".
> Sono due maschi ( 8 e 12 anni) e difficilmente esternano i loro pensieri veri.
> Io cerco di aprlarci, cerco di capirli e rassicurarli.
> Ho spiegato loro che è il papà che ha deciso di andarsene via, perchè ho notato che stavano facendo di me la colpevole ( pensando che fossi io ad averlo cacciato).Purtroppo loro devono trovare un colpevole, una motivazione e io non riesco a trovare le parole, a trovare una scusa plausibile.
> ...


Una buona cosa sarebbe di affrontarli insieme, anche se mi rendo conto che non sia facile, specie per chi è causa della separazione (nel mio caso facemmo così anche se giustamente quando dissi loro _"abbiamo deciso che visto che non riusciamo a risolvere i nostri conflitti, sia meglio che papà vada a star per suo conto" _lei mi corresse dicendo che IO avevo deciso così).

Se non ci si riesce o uno dei due si tira indietro ci si può far aiutare da uno psicologo specializzato nell'affrontare questi tipi di problematiche con i bambini....

Questo tipo di chiarezza, specie nell'amore immutato verso di loro, aiuta anche a gestire successivamente i rapporti con altre persone che dovessero entrare nella nostra vita, distinguendo fra i sentimenti degli adulti e quelli verso di loro...

Anche se capisco che quella dei tuoi sia forse una delle età più difficili da gestire...


----------



## lillebe. (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli vogliono la verità, ma la verità che loro possono capire, ma che non li faccia sentire abbandonati.
> Non è necessario (a quell'età) che sia colpa di nessuno.
> Di' loro che vi siete accorti di non andare d'accordo se non sul fatto di voler loro bene e che questo continuerà anche con il papà in un'altra casa. Dillo che per ora abita con un amico e che appena sarà sistemato lo andranno trovare.
> Non togliere loro il padre.


 
Nooo , assolutamente, mai vorrei farlo.
Anzi sto evitando in maniera ssoluta di far trapelare il mio risentimento nei suoi confronti, cerco di fargli vedere la loro mamma tranquilla e serena. 
Parlarne insieme ai bambini, per adesso è da escludere, perchè non parliamo tra di noi. Niente. Assolutamente chiuse tutte le comunicazioni.
Sono aperte solo quelle di servizio e cioè riguardanti i soldi e i figli.
Nonostante tutto, nonostante abbia dimostrato di essere un pessimo marito, un uomo inconsistente e anche un padre di merda ( ha giurato il falso sui nostri figli) , per il loro bene gli faccio credere di avere un super papà!  e parlo sempre molto bene di lui :carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il risposarsi o il convivere con un'altra persona, a mio parere, è un atto un po' egoista, si pensa in primo luogo a se stessi e chi si è visto si è visto.


 
è indubbiamente un atto egoista, ma se si lascia a casa, a terra, una persona "valida", che ci vuole bene e non ha colpe verso di noi, se non quella di non essere piu' un "lucente oggetto nuovo".

 Se l'altra persona, pero', come nel caso di Lillibe, è abusiva nei nostri confronti e non condivide la nostra idea di matrimonio (monogamo, responsabile, etc.) perché mai uno non potrebbe rifarsi una vita?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> per il loro bene gli faccio credere di avere un super papà! e parlo sempre molto bene di lui :carneval:


questo ti fa onore, ma non esagerare, che i figli, anche piccolissimi, capiscono da solo, e a tempo debito emetteranno le loro sentenze, eccome se le emetteranno!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Io pero' mi chiedo: puo' un grande egoista amorale come il marito di Lillibe essere anche un buon padre? Che valori insegnerà?! Quelli suoi della paraculaggine?!


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io pero' mi chiedo: puo' un grande egoista amorale come il marito di Lillibe essere anche un buon padre? Che valori insegnerà?! Quelli suoi della paraculaggine?!


 
Purtroppo come ti ho già citato in un altro post lui è un infantile che riveste ruoli di grandi responabilità e che quindi si sente figo.
Non è cresciuto secondo me, o frose proprio perchè è cresciuto troppo in fretta , il risultato non cambia.
Ci sono io  a vegliare sui miei figli e sto ben attenta a fargli capire che la vera felicità non si compra, che la felicità è fatta di piccole cose.
Che essere onesti è importante. he non bisogna mai mentire, soprttutto a se stessi. Poi , certo, sarebbe bello avere la garanzia di fare sempre bene ma non posso saperlo. Io cerco di fare tesoro del mio vissuto e anche dei miei errori.
E' ceramente un lavoro impegnativo ma appassionante!


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo ti fa onore, ma non esagerare, che i figli, anche piccolissimi, capiscono da solo, e a tempo debito emetteranno le loro sentenze, eccome se le emetteranno!


 
Con il tempo si, ma sai quando due anni fa ci stavamo separando, loro avevano creduto me colpevole di tutto. E' vero che non deve esserci per forza un colpevole (come ha scritto Persa) ma forse i bimbi hanno bisogno di trovarlo, per capire.
Ci vedevano discutere, litigare e allora nella loro testa era la mamma che maltrattava papà.

Ma appunto come ti dicevo prima, ho fatto tesoro anche di questo. Savolta niente discussioni davanti ai bimbi , niente malumori in casa e l'ho costretto ad andar via nel peggiore dei modi ma tutto lontano dai loro occhi e orecchie.
Stavolta è papà che ha bisogno di stare un pò da solo, che deve riflettere, la mamma è tanto dispiaciuta che papà è andato via. Tié.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Purtroppo come ti ho già citato in un altro post lui è un infantile che riveste ruoli di grandi responabilità e che quindi si sente figo.
> Non è cresciuto secondo me, o frose proprio perchè è cresciuto troppo in fretta , il risultato non cambia.
> Ci sono io  a vegliare *sui miei figli* e sto ben attenta a fargli capire che la vera felicità non si compra, che la felicità è fatta di piccole cose.
> Che essere onesti è importante. he non bisogna mai mentire, soprttutto a se stessi. Poi , certo, sarebbe bello avere la garanzia di fare sempre bene ma non posso saperlo. Io cerco di fare tesoro del mio vissuto e anche dei miei errori.
> E' ceramente un lavoro impegnativo ma appassionante!


Come mi da fastidio questo pensiero Lillibe ... qualsiasi cosa possa accadere, sono e restano figli "Vostri" e non Tuoi o Suoi.


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mi da fastidio questo pensiero Lillibe ... qualsiasi cosa possa accadere, sono e restano figli "Vostri" e non Tuoi o Suoi.


 

mmmmmhhhh potrei essere d'accordo. Ma molto dipende dal pensiero del momento.
E' ovvio che sono e saranno sempre i nostri figli, ma quando penso a loro in modo più protettivo mi dispiace ma sono i "miei figli".
Anche perchè quando mi ha detto te lo giuro sui nostri figli che non ti tradisco e giurava il falso...credimi, tutto ero tranne che orgogliosa che i figli fossero "nostri".
Gli ho detto "giura suoi TUOI testicoli la prossima volta!"


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> mmmmmhhhh potrei essere d'accordo. Ma molto dipende dal pensiero del momento.
> E' ovvio che sono e saranno sempre i nostri figli, ma quando penso a loro in modo più protettivo mi dispiace ma sono i "miei figli".
> Anche perchè quando mi ha detto te *lo giuro sui* nostri *figli *che non ti tradisco e giurava il falso...credimi, tutto ero tranne che orgogliosa che i figli fossero "nostri".
> Gli ho detto "giura suoi TUOI testicoli la prossima volta!"


L'ha fatto anche il "nano"   comunque tu non lo dire ai ragazzi che ha fatto una cosa cosi grave, per il momento e' bene non influenzarli, il "Tempo" fara' capire loro chi e' il padre .


----------

